# Mushroom hunting



## matthew j (Mar 17, 2016)

Anyone around the middle Ga area ever find any morels.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 18, 2016)

Middle GA has a lot of morels in places. With the recent warm weather, they might be starting to come up now down there.


----------



## matthew j (Mar 18, 2016)

We finally gettin some rain too so maybe I'll find some.


----------



## KULL NUTHIN' (Mar 30, 2016)

Picked a few today looks like its gonna be a good season left plenty there for later


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 30, 2016)

The one mushroom that I have never found... So sad for me.. I will keep looking though..
Found a unlimited supply of chicken of the woods on Cohutta last spring.. tasty!!!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 30, 2016)

Still about 2-3 weeks out here.


----------



## elmer_fudd (Mar 30, 2016)

Been looking.  Nothing yet.


----------



## Pondman (Mar 30, 2016)

Dawsonville area and nothing yet.... this rain coming should help!


----------



## KULL NUTHIN' (Apr 1, 2016)

Picked up a few more this morning


----------



## mistrfish71 (Apr 10, 2016)

Use to find them turkey hunting on on a few WMAs Down by Monticello Ga.


----------

